# Another from Magic 2/3.  Classic day.



## RustyGroomer (Feb 4, 2015)

Saw Cornhead's TR & figured I'd put up a few pics as well.  What a day!  Bummed I did not meet you Cornhead but was super stoked to see you had a great Magic 1st day.  Here's my take on what was a beauty.  Extremely cold so I wussed out on pics.  Here's a few. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pinhead





Radam








Bankman


----------



## skiMEbike (Feb 4, 2015)

WOW !!   Nice pics.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Feb 4, 2015)

Another.  No Magic love for freezing my hands off? Thanks SkiMebike.  You I like.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 4, 2015)

Boot-top to knee deep snow in spots made for plenty of face shots!  My only regret was that I couldn't get my ass out of the house quick enough to be in line before red started spinning.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 4, 2015)

All love--  maybe a fair amount of jealousy too!


----------



## billski (Feb 4, 2015)

I never complain about falling in that powder puff stuff.  Sometimes however, I wish I had rope to help me back up!
That photo with the single skier on the far right is my fave


----------



## billski (Feb 4, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> Boot-top to knee deep snow in spots made for plenty of face shots!  My only regret was that I couldn't get my ass out of the house quick enough to be in line before red started spinning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll take sloppy seconds so I can close up the place skiing all the places you missed!


----------



## FreeShred (Feb 4, 2015)

RustyGroomer said:


> Saw Cornhead's TR & figured I'd put up a few pics as well.  What a day!  Bummed I did not meet you Cornhead but was super stoked to see you had a great Magic 1st day.  Here's my take on what was a beauty.  Extremely cold so I wussed out on pics.  Here's a few.



Awesome! Looks like you got the goods!  Wish I could have gotten out yesterday, stupid work...


----------



## hammer (Feb 5, 2015)

Real nice...have to see if I can get in a trip over this season.


----------



## dlague (Feb 5, 2015)

Those are awesome shots!  Looked like a perfect day!


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 5, 2015)

Aside from the cold when it's that good I'm surprised you stopped for and pics!! Great work as always. Looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## RustyGroomer (Feb 5, 2015)

Someone's got to do it JR.  The lack of pics lately sucks.  The skiing is incredible, let's show everyone.  Expect something good this weekend.  What I don't know yet.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 5, 2015)

RustyGroomer said:


> Someone's got to do it JR.  The lack of pics lately sucks.  The skiing is incredible, let's show everyone.  Expect something good this weekend.  What I don't know yet.



Well if you want to capture the elusive yellow and blue moose charging through the trees count me in


----------



## RustyGroomer (Feb 5, 2015)

No theme yet.  The yellow & blue moose is in the lead so far though.  Just don't know how to tie it in.


----------



## makimono (Feb 5, 2015)

Great pics RG looks like an awesome day!


----------



## RustyGroomer (Feb 5, 2015)

Tuesday sneak peak.


----------

